# Software Build v11.0 2022.28.*



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

*Resources for Software Information:     *

TeslaFi: Firmware Tracker
Teslapedia: Software Updates
NotATeslaApp: Software Updates
*Software Versions:     *

2022.28.1* *  f69f4df0ff1f*      *(2022-09-13)
2022.28.2  199fb0c76826 *  *(2022-09-14)
2022.28.100 e6471bdbf695 *   * (2022-09-30)
2022.28.200 848ae75470c3*   *(2022-10-06)
2022.28.300 8b81faab6e90    * *(2022-10-28)
2022.28.5                  * *(2022-11-01)
2022.28.400 ef679ead8fe8    * *(2022-11-07)
*Previous Software Thread:*

Software Build v11.0 2022.24.*

*2022.28.1 Release Notes:*

*Alternate Routes*​View up to three routes when navigating to a destination. Quickly compare the total travel time and traffic information for each route.​Note: Traffic information is only displayed with Premium Connectivity.​
*Status Bar* (Model S & X)​A status bar with select quick controls has been added to the top of the touchscreen map.​​*Theater Mode*​Full screen Theater Mode can now be minimized, allowing access to vehicle controls without video playback interruption. Tap the minimize button on the top left corner of the window to toggle full screen mode.​
*Portuguese Voice Navigation*​Your navigation voice guidance is now available in Portuguese. To switch your language setting, tap Controls > Display > Voice Navigation Language.​

*2022.28.2 Release Notes:*

*Phone Icon*​When you’re on a call in the vehicle, the green phone icon will now always remain visible in the status bar, regardless if the phone card is hidden or not. The icon in the status bar has also changed shape slightly, going from a pill shape to a square.​​​*2022.28.2 Undocumented Changes* (reference)
​*Dark Mode Colors*​The dark mode color scheme has been adjusted so that various screens now use lighter gray tones. For example, prior to this update the car visualization area and apps like the media player both used the same dark gray color for the background.​However, with this update, Tesla has changed the background color of apps from a dark gray to a much lighter gray so that they stand out from the vehicle visualizations.​​*Changes to the Theater Status Bar*​With this update Tesla introduces the ability to minimize Tesla Theater, allowing you to access vehicle menus and settings without leaving your streaming video.​​Previously while streaming video in full screen, there was a quick access bar at the top of the video that could be revealed by tapping near the top of the screen. This status bar lets you access some vehicle controls without leaving the video. Video controls such as cabin temperature, screen brightness and volume could easily be changed.​​Since you can now minimize a full-screen video without leaving the video app, Tesla has mostly removed the options that once appeared at the top of a video.​​When tapping near the top of the screen, the number of options has been reduced to minimize theater, a back button and the state of charge of your battery.​​A gray line has also been added to the top of the screen to let you know that you can now swipe down on the full-screen video to access other car functions.​​*Phone Icon*​When you're on a call in the vehicle, the green phone icon will now always remain visible in the status bar, regardless if the phone card is hidden or not. The icon in the status bar has also changed shape slightly, going from a pill shape to a square.​​*Battery Calibration*​Your vehicle will now display 'Calibrating,' when charging is nearing completion. This will be displayed for all vehicles, regardless of their battery type.​​*New Radio Icon*​The radio icon has also been updated to be more ambiguous with this update. The traditional analog radio markers have been flipped so that they now run vertically instead of horizontally.​​The letters 'FM' have also been replaced with a generic circular icon so that it's more inclusive of other supported bands such as DAB, which is supported in many parts of the world.​​*HomeLink Buttons*​The HomeLink button text has once again been changed. Tesla used to display the name of the garage door or gate inside of the button, with the words 'Activate' or 'Cancel' underneath the button. The problem with this approach was that the text underneath the button is far too small, and it wasn't obvious how to cancel a door from auto-opening.​However, recently Tesla swapped the location of the name and the action text so that 'Activate' would appear inside of the button and the garage door name underneath the button.​​This could lead to some confusion for those with multiple garage doors, as you would be presented with multiple buttons that would be labeled 'Activate,' with the only differentiating feature being the small text underneath the button.​​With update 2022.28 Tesla has taken a hybrid approach. When pulling up to your garage door, the buttons will once again be labeled with the name you've given your garage doors (top photo).​​However, if you have auto-open or auto-close enabled, then you will see the 'Cancel' text inside of the button for the specific door that will be opened or closed. The rest of the buttons will still show their given labels (bottom photo).​​Of the several iterations Tesla has gone through, this approach appears to make the most sense. It's now more obvious how to cancel a garage door or gate from auto-opening and you'll still see the name of the garage doors in the predominate text most of the time.​​*Safety Menu Reorganized*​The vehicle options under Controls > Safety have been slightly rearranged. Sentry Mode, PIN to Drive and Glovebox PIN have moved up. This allows you to quickly enable or disable them without needing to scroll.​


----------



## SalisburySam (Jun 6, 2018)

2018 M3 LR RWD on v2022.20.8. In the last week or so:

2022.24.6: downloaded, didn’t install​2022.28.1: apparently downloaded, didn’t install​2022.28.2: supposedly downloaded, didn’t install​
At some point I’ll have to give up my radar, 5mph of auto-regulated speed, and following distance of 1. I keep postponing hoping at least the following distance reverts back to allowing “1.” I rarely drive at 90 and only passing, not consistently where I’d need that feature, and the radar will be taken away at some point anyway. I’m also in no hurry to get the reportedly delightfully-performing mandatory auto highbeams and wipers.

For those of you who like me may have stacked up software just itching to be installed, when you finally did update, did you get the oldest, newest, something else, one right after the other? This is mostly academic for me at this point as I’m relatively happy camping out on 2022.20.8. First time I’ve not quickly installed an update upon download let alone 3 of them.


----------



## DocScott (Mar 6, 2019)

SalisburySam said:


> 2018 M3 LR RWD on v2022.20.8. In the last week or so:
> 
> 2022.24.6: downloaded, didn’t install​2022.28.1: apparently downloaded, didn’t install​2022.28.2: supposedly downloaded, didn’t install​
> At some point I’ll have to give up my radar, 5mph of auto-regulated speed, and following distance of 1. I keep postponing hoping at least the following distance reverts back to allowing “1.” I rarely drive at 90 and only passing, not consistently where I’d need that feature, and the radar will be taken away at some point anyway. I’m also in no hurry to get the reportedly delightfully-performing mandatory auto highbeams and wipers.
> ...


I've chosen to delay getting updates over long periods before. When I do pull the trigger, I get the current update. In other words, Tesla doesn't make me get updates I "missed" first.


----------



## Perscitus (Feb 23, 2017)

Hopefully 2022.28.x combined with iOS/Android app v4.13.x and up fix the LVB charge/discharge cycling bug (HV connector throwing a few dozen to a hundred+ times a day for various 3s/Ys, old/legacy, post-refresh, and current hardware configs). 

Seems its related to the recent GUI team fixation with TPMS on the main screen and TPMS in the app, compounded by API calls made by third-party data polling apps (although even without them, the LVB charging profile goes haywire). 

On 2022.28.1 and Android app v4.12.1-1271 and waiting for v4.13 to drop officially or unofficially to see if its fixed... as it seems to have worked for iOS users.


----------



## styleruk (Dec 3, 2018)

I do hope it fixes the vision update, just driven 200miles on dark motorways and had to turn off self steer as it kept blinding everyone with the dumb auto beam lights. Ridiculous, bring back my radar I say.


----------



## Perscitus (Feb 23, 2017)

Seems like another undocumented feature introduced with this one (I dont believe I saw it with any of the 2022.24.x builds).

-unlocking the car, parking and opening the doors etc now not only triggers the headlight DRL strip 'follow me home' timed routine but it also does the same for tailights (position/markers).

After a few seconds both dim to off.

Previously fron v8/9 to v11 builds only the headlights would come on.

Seems there is no control of this and it cant be disabled.

Legacy/early production Model 3 without global active matrix tailights and with old pre-amber turn signal tailights.


----------



## styleruk (Dec 3, 2018)

Just noticed on a long trip that I don't have caroke, was that deleted a while ago then?


----------



## evannole (Jun 18, 2018)

I downloaded 28.2 this past weekend and have had two days of interstate commutes with it this week. It's my first vision-only software version. (I have HW3 and have verified that a following distance of 1 is no longer available, so it seems certain that I am on TeslaVision.)

Knock on wood, of course, but I'm actually quite pleased with EAP performance on this version so far. I've observed zero phantom braking, mild episodes of which had started to occasionally appear again in my recent radar-enabled software versions. TeslaVision, on 28.2, at least, seems to behave more like a competent human driver - smoother acceleration and braking, including much better behavior in bumper-to-bumper traffic. Lane changes are very good, perhaps the best they've been in the four years I've owned the car.

I have also been pleased to note that when driving in the HOV lane and approaching an exit to the left, the car properly continues in the HOV lane rather than showing an occasional tendency to veer towards that exit, which it did with some amount of frequency, forcing me to intervene, before this update. I'll still watch those situations like a hawk, of course.

There's also one point on my commute where the right lane is suddenly very wide due to lack of a dotted line between it and an entrance lane coming in from the right. Historically, the car has always wanted to center itself in that suddenly wider lane, but this morning it did a better job at staying towards the left.

One small annoyance: when I unbuckle my seat belt after putting the car in park, there's now a 1-2 second pause before the seat and steering wheel start moving to the Easy Entry preset. On every prior software version, that would happen instantaneously.


----------



## styleruk (Dec 3, 2018)

evannole said:


> I downloaded 28.2 this past weekend and have had two days of interstate commutes with it this week. It's my first vision-only software version. (I have HW3 and have verified that a following distance of 1 is no longer available, so it seems certain that I am on TeslaVision.)
> 
> Knock on wood, of course, but I'm actually quite pleased with EAP performance on this version so far. I've observed zero phantom braking, mild episodes of which had started to occasionally appear again in my recent radar-enabled software versions. TeslaVision, on 28.2, at least, seems to behave more like a competent human driver - smoother acceleration and braking, including much better behavior in bumper-to-bumper traffic. Lane changes are very good, perhaps the best they've been in the four years I've owned the car.
> 
> ...


I'm finding the vision gap keeper worse. Previously, I used to leave it on level 3 and maybe on 4 when I'm taking it easy. But after the update, I'm constantly changing it and I'm not too sure why. I do like to keep a 2 second gap when the roads are busy, when they are quiet, I keep a bigger gap, but sometimes it leaves a 4 second gap, then, in busy traffic, cars get irritated behind and undertake you. So I'm constantly filling the gap manually, then I change it to level 2 and it's fine for a while. Shortly after, it is up the arse of the car in front and I'm not comfortable. Very odd behavior on my UK roads.


----------



## evannole (Jun 18, 2018)

styleruk said:


> I'm finding the vision gap keeper worse. Previously, I used to leave it on level 3 and maybe on 4 when I'm taking it easy. But after the update, I'm constantly changing it and I'm not too sure why. I do like to keep a 2 second gap when the roads are busy, when they are quiet, I keep a bigger gap, but sometimes it leaves a 4 second gap, then, in busy traffic, cars get irritated behind and undertake you. So I'm constantly filling the gap manually, then I change it to level 2 and it's fine for a while. Shortly after, it is up the arse of the car in front and I'm not comfortable. Very odd behavior on my UK roads.


Yes, I have noticed this as well. I generally prefer a pretty long following distance so it hasn't bothered me too much, but must admit that even I have found the gap excessive at times.


----------



## styleruk (Dec 3, 2018)

evannole said:


> Yes, I have noticed this as well. I generally prefer a pretty long following distance so it hasn't bothered me too much, but must admit that even I have found the gap excessive at times.


To me it's more about why do I have to keep changing it, when before the update, I kept it at 3 pretty much all the time, so it's definitely a worse situation for me as I have to constantly change it. I guess it depends on where you live as well, I commute around the M25 every day, that's not an easy road to automate. Normal cruise control simply cannot be used as it constantly changes speed and is very busy. If you leave a gap too big, (bigger than recommended 2 seconds), you will irritate everyone around you. If you drive too close then you're an idiot. So there is a balance that used to work well for me for the last 3 years, now it's just annoying to keep tweaking it or simply don't use it on the commute.


----------



## styleruk (Dec 3, 2018)

Does not auto cruise in heavy rain or fog....what this needs is a radar.


----------



## evannole (Jun 18, 2018)

styleruk said:


> Does not auto cruise in heavy rain or fog....what this needs is a radar.


Honestly, in my four years' experience WITH a radar-enabled car, it has generally not started braking soon enough for my comfort when traffic was slowed or stopped up ahead. Letting the car stop itself when there's a major differential in speed between it and traffic in front of it has always struck me as an invitation to unpleasantly late, hard braking or an accident. So I've generally taken over myself in those situations.

As a result, I don't think the radar units that they've disabled would be sufficiently good for me to be comfortable allowing the car to drive itself in heavy rain or thick fog. I'm not saying that TeslaVision would be better in those circumstances, but simply that falling back on the now-disabled radar units probably isn't a good solution, either.


----------



## styleruk (Dec 3, 2018)

evannole said:


> Honestly, in my four years' experience WITH a radar-enabled car, it has generally not started braking soon enough for my comfort when traffic was slowed or stopped up ahead. Letting the car stop itself when there's a major differential in speed between it and traffic in front of it has always struck me as an invitation to unpleasantly late, hard braking or an accident. So I've generally taken over myself in those situations.
> 
> As a result, I don't think the radar units that they've disabled would be sufficiently good for me to be comfortable allowing the car to drive itself in heavy rain or thick fog. I'm not saying that TeslaVision would be better in those circumstances, but simply that falling back on the now-disabled radar units probably isn't a good solution, either.


I agree with that, I too, would not trust the car stopping in heavy rain or fog. The fact it could do it was something, without radar, it simply does not attempt it. Regarding stopping for stationary traffic, I have found this to be OK before the vision update, it's a little more nervous and random now. (a little). I've also noticed it being a bit more 'bing-bongy', when it gets close to a car. Bit like cars 10 years ago that binged when you got within 2m of them. Never used to be like this, just a thing I notice more now as I move up to slow moving traffic it's like it panics and bongs at me when there is plenty of room and time to stop, a clear difference I've noticed with this update. More annoying because of an issue I've had for 9 months now (see kangaroo mode), in that I cannot use cruise in stop start traffic, so I have to manually drive and it now bongs at me more often than before. It's like it is not quite confident of the gap. maybe tweaks to the software will improve this 'nervousness', over time.
(Oh look, another update incoming  )


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

My usual sources for release notes have failed me for these first two versions.
I finally tracked them down. OP updated.


garsh said:


> *2022.28.1 Release Notes:*
> 
> *Alternate Routes*​View up to three routes when navigating to a destination. Quickly compare the total travel time and traffic information for each route.​Note: Traffic information is only displayed with Premium Connectivity.​
> *Status Bar* (Model S & X)​A status bar with select quick controls has been added to the top of the touchscreen map.​​*Theater Mode*​Full screen Theater Mode can now be minimized, allowing access to vehicle controls without video playback interruption. Tap the minimize button on the top left corner of the window to toggle full screen mode.​
> ...


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

If you're hoping to get added to FSD Beta, do NOT upgrade your car to 2022.28. Hold off.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572699804223868928


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

I've also added a list of undocumented changes to the OP.



garsh said:


> *2022.28.2 Undocumented Changes* (reference)
> ​*Dark Mode Colors*​The dark mode color scheme has been adjusted so that various screens now use lighter gray tones. For example, prior to this update the car visualization area and apps like the media player both used the same dark gray color for the background.​However, with this update, Tesla has changed the background color of apps from a dark gray to a much lighter gray so that they stand out from the vehicle visualizations.​​*Changes to the Theater Status Bar*​With this update Tesla introduces the ability to minimize Tesla Theater, allowing you to access vehicle menus and settings without leaving your streaming video.​​Previously while streaming video in full screen, there was a quick access bar at the top of the video that could be revealed by tapping near the top of the screen. This status bar lets you access some vehicle controls without leaving the video. Video controls such as cabin temperature, screen brightness and volume could easily be changed.​​Since you can now minimize a full-screen video without leaving the video app, Tesla has mostly removed the options that once appeared at the top of a video.​​When tapping near the top of the screen, the number of options has been reduced to minimize theater, a back button and the state of charge of your battery.​​A gray line has also been added to the top of the screen to let you know that you can now swipe down on the full-screen video to access other car functions.​​*Phone Icon*​When you're on a call in the vehicle, the green phone icon will now always remain visible in the status bar, regardless if the phone card is hidden or not. The icon in the status bar has also changed shape slightly, going from a pill shape to a square.​​*Battery Calibration*​Your vehicle will now display 'Calibrating,' when charging is nearing completion. This will be displayed for all vehicles, regardless of their battery type.​​*New Radio Icon*​The radio icon has also been updated to be more ambiguous with this update. The traditional analog radio markers have been flipped so that they now run vertically instead of horizontally.​​The letters 'FM' have also been replaced with a generic circular icon so that it's more inclusive of other supported bands such as DAB, which is supported in many parts of the world.​​*HomeLink Buttons*​The HomeLink button text has once again been changed. Tesla used to display the name of the garage door or gate inside of the button, with the words 'Activate' or 'Cancel' underneath the button. The problem with this approach was that the text underneath the button is far too small, and it wasn't obvious how to cancel a door from auto-opening.​However, recently Tesla swapped the location of the name and the action text so that 'Activate' would appear inside of the button and the garage door name underneath the button.​​This could lead to some confusion for those with multiple garage doors, as you would be presented with multiple buttons that would be labeled 'Activate,' with the only differentiating feature being the small text underneath the button.​​With update 2022.28 Tesla has taken a hybrid approach. When pulling up to your garage door, the buttons will once again be labeled with the name you've given your garage doors (top photo).​​However, if you have auto-open or auto-close enabled, then you will see the 'Cancel' text inside of the button for the specific door that will be opened or closed. The rest of the buttons will still show their given labels (bottom photo).​​Of the several iterations Tesla has gone through, this approach appears to make the most sense. It's now more obvious how to cancel a garage door or gate from auto-opening and you'll still see the name of the garage doors in the predominate text most of the time.​​*Safety Menu Reorganized*​The vehicle options under Controls > Safety have been slightly rearranged. Sentry Mode, PIN to Drive and Glovebox PIN have moved up. This allows you to quickly enable or disable them without needing to scroll.​


----------



## evannole (Jun 18, 2018)

styleruk said:


> I agree with that, I too, would not trust the car stopping in heavy rain or fog. The fact it could do it was something, without radar, it simply does not attempt it. Regarding stopping for stationary traffic, I have found this to be OK before the vision update, it's a little more nervous and random now. (a little). I've also noticed it being a bit more 'bing-bongy', when it gets close to a car. Bit like cars 10 years ago that binged when you got within 2m of them. Never used to be like this, just a thing I notice more now as I move up to slow moving traffic it's like it panics and bongs at me when there is plenty of room and time to stop, a clear difference I've noticed with this update. *More annoying because of an issue I've had for 9 months now (see kangaroo mode), in that I cannot use cruise in stop start traffic, so I have to manually drive and it now bongs at me more often than before.* It's like it is not quite confident of the gap. maybe tweaks to the software will improve this 'nervousness', over time.
> (Oh look, another update incoming  )


I have seen you mention this before and am sorry that TeslaVision has not given you any relief in that regard. In my case, I would actually say that the car behaves better in stop-and-go traffic with TeslaVision than it did with radar. I wonder why our experiences are so different.

As for the "bing-bongs," I think those are generated primarily via the ultrasonic sensors, not the radar or cameras. Any chance your ultrasonic sensors need cleaning?


----------



## styleruk (Dec 3, 2018)

evannole said:


> I have seen you mention this before and am sorry that TeslaVision has not given you any relief in that regard. In my case, I would actually say that the car behaves better in stop-and-go traffic with TeslaVision than it did with radar. I wonder why our experiences are so different.
> 
> As for the "bing-bongs," I think those are generated primarily via the ultrasonic sensors, not the radar or cameras. Any chance your ultrasonic sensors need cleaning?


bing bongs could be and I may check that, but along with that I get more of the 'alarm' sounds, not loads I hasten to add, just one or two. Whereas before the vision updates I rarely got an alarm noise. (unless I forget to turn off the lane departure alarm, have to do that as many roads in the UK you have to stradle the solid white line on the edge to avoid a potential head on around a corner, car does not like that). 
I'm stuck in a loop with Tesla service regarding the 'kangaroo mode', Update, video it, they say nothing for month, I chase them, update, repeat...


----------



## DocScott (Mar 6, 2019)

garsh said:


> I've also added a list of undocumented changes to the OP.


I really like the "battery calibration" tweak. It was confusing to have it sit at the same mileage number for so long while current was still flowing.

Alas, I'm not planning to update and brick my radar anytime soon.


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

styleruk said:


> […] I rarely got an alarm noise. (unless I forget to turn off the lane departure alarm, have to do that as many roads in the UK you have to stradle the solid white line on the edge to avoid a potential head on around a corner, car does not like that).


Does signaling for those line crossings avoid the alarm?


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

garsh said:


> If you're hoping to get added to FSD Beta, do NOT upgrade your car to 2022.28. Hold off.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572699804223868928


OT: in the screen shot, there are charging instructions that run counter to everything I’ve been told for the past 4.33 years…or is this screenshot from an LFP battery pack car? Cheers.


----------



## Charlie W (Apr 23, 2016)

Unless I'm imagining things, I've a feeling the green (blinking) turn signal indicators have moved about an inch or so higher on the screen in this update. I know, it's not a big deal, but they caught my attention today. 

To those along Ian's path, my wife & I extend our best wishes & pray that you'll be safe. 

~Charlie


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

Mike said:


> OT: in the screen shot, there are charging instructions that run counter to everything I’ve been told for the past 4.33 years…or is this screenshot from an LFP battery pack car? Cheers.


That’s gotta be for an LFP pack. That’s Tesla’s official recommendation for them.


----------



## styleruk (Dec 3, 2018)

Kizzy said:


> Does signaling for those line crossings avoid the alarm?


Yes it does, but (in my case), that would be very dumb. Picture a small country lane, I'm surrounded by them where I live. It has two lanes, but cars these days are very wide and have to straddle the solid white line on the edge to get through. If I indicate to avoid the alarm, I would be indicating at least 50 times on my commute, I'd imagine the person behind would soon get cheesed off with this odd behaviour. Again, this is in my case and probably not the norm for a lot of people. It's habit now to turn that off every time I get in the car, which involves a few stabs at the screen, but I can do it almost without looking as I've done it for over 3 years now. Wish there was a way to keep that turned off, it serves absolutely no purpose for me and the vision update has only made this more twitchy. 
There's been times when I forgot to turn it off where it has tried to steer me into oncoming traffic on blind bends, quite worrying for someone not prepared for this.


----------



## PalmtreesCalling (Apr 22, 2019)

Downloading 2022.28.200 now
I’m used to update saying about 25 minutes, this was said about 50 minutes…


----------



## PalmtreesCalling (Apr 22, 2019)

looks like the same as 2022.28.2


----------



## styleruk (Dec 3, 2018)

Tell me, has the 28.200 improved the full beam issue on cruise. I simply cannot use basic cruise control any more at night. Unless I want a thump on the nose for constantly blinding people and flashing them. (bring back the radar)


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

styleruk said:


> Tell me, has the 28.200 improved the full beam issue on cruise. I simply cannot use basic cruise control any more at night. Unless I want a thump on the nose for constantly blinding people and flashing them. (bring back the radar)


Are you not able to turn off the highbeams themselves (not auto highbeams) after Autopilot turns them on or are you constantly turning cruise off and on to the point that you can’t avoid the initial flash enough?


----------



## styleruk (Dec 3, 2018)

Kizzy said:


> Are you not able to turn off the highbeams themselves (not auto highbeams) after Autopilot turns them on or are you constantly turning cruise off and on to the point that you can’t avoid the initial flash enough?


If I put cruise on and leave it on, the full beam turns on and off so many times that it looks like I'm flashing either a car up ahead or a car coming the other way. Or it simply stays on and blinds someone on the other side (carriage way). It simply cannot see as well as I can, that's for sure. I have no problem, with my basic human eyes, seeing the slightly darker parts of the tarmac, but the car cannot see them and has to go full beam for a second, then off again etc...I have adjusted my dipped beam height slightly higher to see if that makes a difference, yet to trial that. 
To answer your question, you cannot turn the full beam off when the car has automatically put them on auto for cruise. So it's easier and safer to just not use cruise control at all. 
This issue is not helped by the UK turning off lights after midnight to save a few pennies on electric. I play in a band and have to travel back at the weekend after midnight, so all winter, I probably will not be using cruise control on my Tesla for those trips. Bit like my 1965 classic car really.....unless of course, they fix this.
But can they really fix this kind of thing? To me, it seems a limit of using vision with no radar, it has to be sure of what it can see up ahead...it simply cannot, so therefore, the vision system update is not great. But fine in the day time.  
I await another update.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

styleruk said:


> To answer your question, you cannot turn the full beam off when the car has automatically put them on auto for cruise.


After activating autopilot, I'm able to turn off automatic high beams by just pushing forward on the high beam lever.

Does your car actually act differently? Is this a UK-US difference?


----------



## styleruk (Dec 3, 2018)

garsh said:


> After activating autopilot, I'm able to turn off automatic high beams by just pushing forward on the high beam lever.
> 
> Does your car actually act differently? Is this a UK-US difference?


I'm pre


garsh said:


> After activating autopilot, I'm able to turn off automatic high beams by just pushing forward on the high beam lever.
> 
> Does your car actually act differently? Is this a UK-US difference?


You have to use auto full beam when on auto pilot, it's not possible to turn it off.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

styleruk said:


> You have to use auto full beam when on auto pilot, it's not possible to turn it off.


Not true - at least not in the U.S.

Auto highbeam is activated every time Autopilot is activated. But it can be manually deactivated. You just have to manually deactivate it every time you activate autopilot.


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

garsh said:


> Not true - at least not in the U.S.
> 
> Auto highbeam is activated every time Autopilot is activated. But it can be manually deactivated. You just have to manually deactivate it every time you activate autopilot.


Just to clarify. Autopilot turns on the Highbeams *and* the Auto Highbeams setting. You *cannot* turn off the Auto Highbeam setting while Autopilot is engaged, but you *can* manually turn off and on the Highbeams (using the stalk). When the Highbeams are on, they’ll be in auto mode and may still turn off and on for passing cars/reflections.

This is a pedantic point, but it does lead to confusion when the terms are used interchangeably. I think Autopilot enforces the Auto Highbeam setting because it by default turns on the highbeams. To avoid blinding drivers intentionally, it enables the auto feature to turn the highbeams off under specific circumstances (headlights off, nearby cars—the whole point of the feature existing).

Side point. If Auto Highbeams is off, you get no visual indication that the highbeams are set to on when the headlights are off.


----------

